# Toscanini's rarities: movie



## wolfram (Sep 15, 2006)

Good Morning to all,

I in advance apologize for mine scarce and inaccurate English

I tell first a vague memory of my years given for knowing if someone of he 
knows me to you to mostly illuminate on it for then to be connected with to 
the theme of the title.

In 1978, that is in the year of the Scala Bicentennial, over, for instance, 
to the by now famous Don Carlos conducted by Abbado (then in direct 
Mondovisione on the Rai), the same Rai sent in wave a special TV broadcast 
(I don't know how better defining it unfortunately since I was only then 11 
years old and I was a few more than impassioned bridegroom of classical and 
operatic music) of which remember neither the date nor the channel where he 
was transmitted, but that, according to my vague memoirs it seems to me that 
the images showed a Scala Theater to the Staircase crowded up to the 
improbable one in the Platea and Palchi; but unfortunately I don't remember 
anything else other than this, neither I know how to tell the exact title of 
the transmission object, neither if it were to colors or less since, despite 
the color he had been introduced in Italy the year before if is not go 
erred, in my house as in a lot of others the TV was still that in black and 
white.
Memory, always going to memory, that the transmission, in first evening, he 
was anticipated by the Newscast that it preceded it that same evening.

Now, connecting again me to the title of my post, the suspect it comes me he 
could be treated of the movie (pre-television therefore) of the Concert of 
Reopening of the Scala Reopening in May 11 1946 conducted by Toscanini.

But is it really so???
Many years later (no more than 4 or 5 years ago above for down, perhaps on 
the occasion of the 50th Anniversary of the Reopening Scala conducted by 
Muti) during a Newscast they perceived Few Second (naturally without audio 
treating him itself of a service of the Newscast) of a movie that withdrew 
Toscanini hailed on the stage of the Scala note.

Of what would it be treated? Perhaps of a cut of a normal newsreel of 
chronicle of the epoch related to the event in matter???
Or, perhaps, of a cut of the whole movie of this historical concert that, 
therefore, would it exist???

Perhaps this tape, in case of his existence, would he be transmitted in TV 
even (Rai or Sat-TV) or even published on DVD next year on the occasion of 
the celebrations of the 50th anniversary of the death of Arturo Toscanini???

Who of you he would know how to give to me great elucidations in worth???

I in advance thank.

Marco


----------

